# Cute/Sexy ideas?



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Your question is a little broad, I think.

Pretty much any character can have a sexy/cute spin on it. Fairy tale & nursery rhyme characters are popular costumes right now. Are you looking for just a unique outfit or a very original character that nobody else would be?

What about Strawberry Shortcake? I don't recall ever seeing that costume.


----------



## SuzieQ (Sep 26, 2006)

There are alot of strawberry shortcake costumes. (see attchements) My friend was her 2 years ago and bought the costume. 
I want to be something completley original but its hard to think of something. For example. Last year I was a sexy evil canievel (sp?) Thanks for the help


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Just go to Party City and see what they have. I saw some cute/sexy costumes there.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

For some reason, the parading business women from Big and Rich's "Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy" video come to mind. 

Or....hmmm....Robin Hood. Female version, of course, think short green tunic, archer's hat, bow, quiver....

OK, my brain's running now...combine Halloween and Christmas...the hot elf has been done to death, but I don't think anyone's done a sexy version of Mrs. Claus.

How's that for a start?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

You mentioned Evil Canivel.....what about Trixie? Speed Racers girlfriend. You just need to find a Speed Racer in tight, white pants!!

Or The Bride from Kill Bill in the tight yellow suit....or a sexy mummy! That could be a good one.

I'm being a "sexy" Jacqueline Sparrow this year.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

I am thinking you take the grim reaper to whole new level.

Be the harbinger of death but with a sexy - female twist.

And send pics!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

You're all thinking something not normally sexy and making it sexy... what about the other way around?

Take something normally sexy and make it scary or dead?

How about a zombie super-model? Or a stripper attacked by birds (is that a "cheep hooker"?). Or a psychotic French maid...?

Have fun!
Push Eject


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry, I am a fan of death, I applaud his work.

So I am sticking with my version.


----------



## SuzieQ (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for all your help. it is definatly appreciated


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Dare I say it.

Damn me eyes but a haughty wench do be a sight to behold to be sure!
And a naughty wench whats rigged for speed do put a spring in the ole peg leg.

DB


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Aye and will truly raise the main sail.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

This one's always been my favorite to look at.
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/d66ad1a4-78b2-419e-9283-ee7b20094b76/


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Pat-f said:


> This one's always been my favorite to look at.
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/d66ad1a4-78b2-419e-9283-ee7b20094b76/


Why cant more girls dress up like that?!  It'd certainly raise me main sail, aye!


----------



## flo-style (Sep 8, 2006)

I would prefer this Cat Woman Outfit )

lg Flo


----------



## SpicyLegs (Jul 10, 2007)

*Cops & Sailors*

I personally think that Cop/Sheriff costumes look sexy. 
If you wanna go the cuter way, Fairy tale character costumes look great!


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Many men feel this is one of the sexiest costumes out there...

http://imagesource.art.com/images/-/Raquel-Welch---one-Million-Years-BC--C10101932.jpeg

Anything along those lines. Fur bikini, jungle print SHORT skirt with a bone in your hair.. some kind of cavewoman or sexy skimpy headhunter outfit?

I do however like the idea of taking something sexy then making it scary! ie.. supermodel zombie or some such thing!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

you could go as the white queen (or the black queen) from the x-men comics. 

corset, spankys, thigh high boots and a fur trimmed cape, thats bound to get some attention.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Have you seen the demon witch costume by Leg avenue, I was thinking of buying it for this year but have now found a gorgeous red dress to use for a vampire costume.


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

I've done:

Wench (though probably pretty popular with all the pirate stuff these days)

Flight Attendant (add some gore like you've been in a crash, but stay in character and be really nice all night. Creepy!)

frozen titanic lady (with blue/white make-up and icicles, torn dress)

You can also sexy up a witch really nicely.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

one year i am going to do a willy wonka theme and i want to dress up as willy wonka....but with a sexy twist.
Short shorts,fishnets,heels,top hat, coat, vest but no shirt underneath it.....
make it reveiling but not too much......

lol......


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I put together a black widow costume - mostly from ebay. black spiderweb dress (which is pretty sheer so I wore a braslip under it) -spiderweb tights, black bob wig & made myself a pill box hat with a veil over it. I wore diamante spider brooches, bracelet, earings & choker (& fake fingernails with spiders on them. a couple of spiders sewn on to the hat & dress but trailing from a thread so you can see movent. not seen anyone else in this costume & I got a lot of good comments about it


----------



## Exotic Seamstress (May 14, 2006)

I make one of a kind costumes. Check me out, I also have a website where you may view them. Authentic Wonder Woman, Vampirella, etc. http://customexoticwear.com


----------



## littlecat11 (May 13, 2013)

Damn me eyes but a haughty wench do be a sight to behold to be sure!
And a naughty wench whats rigged for speed do put a spring in the ole peg leg.


----------

